# Ureaplasma and Chlamydia tests



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello!
My clinic have asked for me to have tests done for Ureaplasma and Chlamydia before I go for an FET.  Does anyone know of anywhere I can get these done fairly cheaply and easily please?  It's for a clinic in Prague so I'm not able to just go there.  I've asked my local clinic who I usually use for intralipids, scans etc but I just want to compare prices.

Many thanks.

BQ. xx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

Your GP can test for chalmidya for free and you can ask the receptionist to print out the results once it's done.
That's what I did. With regards to the other test I have no suggestions there.

L x


----------



## marisse (Aug 24, 2013)

Ha Baking Queen! I need the same tests for my second go. First time around I had the swabs done in Prague. This time around, I want them done in my country. It's going to be hard as these tests are simply not done here, except for a Chlamydia test. 

A few years ago though, I sent a sample of my menstrual blood to a lab in Greece. They tested the blood for bacterial load. Included where Chlamydia, ureaplasma, mycoplasma and bacterial vaginosis. Might do that again if there is no other way.


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Mwaris
I've managed to find somewhere - my local clinic who does all my scans and intralipids have said they'll do both tests for the bargain price of £80!  Can't believe I'll be getting back on this rollercoaster again so soon.
BQ. xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

You can also contact Serum, Athens. 
They do a 7 in 1 menstrual test,  I can't remember the price, unfortunately. It's very good. With me, they found chronic ureaplasma, which the UK had never spotted. 

Sorry, if not helpful


----------



## Baking Queen (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks JDM
All sorted now.
BQ. xx


----------

